# MTB - Sunday, 5/16/10 AM



## bvibert (May 13, 2010)

I'm planning on getting out for a ride Sunday morning.  I have other commitments later in the day near Nass, so that's where I'll be once again.  Anyone else want to join me?


----------



## WoodCore (May 13, 2010)

I'm in. 

We should ride out of the Soccer Fields again, got some stuff to show you. :wink:


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I'm in.
> 
> We should ride out of the Soccer Fields again, got some stuff to show you. :wink:



Sounds good.  I was thinking of there or Stone anyway.


----------



## WoodCore (May 13, 2010)

Greg?


----------



## o3jeff (May 14, 2010)

Probably should think about riding W. Hartford Res, it could be the last ride.


----------



## Greg (May 14, 2010)

What time are people thinking? I might do an early ride.


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> What time are people thinking? I might do an early ride.



I didn't really have it planned, I'm somewhat flexible.  How early is early?


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2010)

I could possibly be talked into the rez as well...


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2010)

Seeing as there isn't a plan yet, I'll throw this out there....... 9am start at the Soccer Fields for a nifty 10 mile loop. Bunch of new stuff to show you guys if your interested. I'm flexible on start time and parking location but prefer to stay away from Lamson's Corner as the B-town poo-poo was parked out that way this afternoon.


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2010)

Doing an early ride out of Lamson, aiming to start at 7:30. No worries guys, but 9 am starts are just too late for me. Would like to get home for 11 am or so. Just gonna do the basic loop.


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> Doing an early ride out of Lamson, aiming to start at 7:30. No worries guys, but 9 am starts are just too late for me. Would like to get home for 11 am or so. Just gonna do the basic loop.




Lame! uke:


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Lame! uke:



not sure if you guys got my PM in time. I'm at Stone right now. Nobody here but me and the crows. Gonna head over to E Chippens in a few and ride out of there.


----------



## o3jeff (May 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> not sure if you guys got my PM in time. I'm at Stone right now. Nobody here but me and the crows. Gonna head over to E Chippens in a few and ride out of there.



The Water Dept out at Scoville? Let me know.

I plan on maybe riding around 5


----------

